# Looking for a good Dog Trainer



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a 6 month old pup that I would be looking to get trained this spring... Do you know of any good trainers, I live in Grand Forks ND. The trainer doesnt have to be close to here, just looking for results.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Jim Enlow is in Manvel, you could talk to him.


----------



## mase (May 1, 2002)

Ed Fritz, Wildlife kennels. Call him. I talked to many trainers before going to him. Best decision I could have made.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net)

Tim does an amazing job and has had his hand over more than a couple peoples dogs on this forum including mine. He did the basics from 6-11 months on my dog and I have done the rest of the training to title him this summer as a Master Hunter by going now 7 straight passes (highest hunt test level). My dog also picks up a lot of birds shot in the wild each fall including ducks, geese and pheasants. Very very highly recommended and Tim has a huge list of references available as well. Tim leaves for South Texas right after Thanksgiving so you better start looking quick as I'd never send a dog to a trainer that stays up North here in the winter time.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaws said:


> Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net)
> 
> Tim does an amazing job and has had his hand over more than a couple peoples dogs on this forum including mine. He did the basics from 6-11 months on my dog and I have done the rest of the training to title him this summer as a Master Hunter by going now 7 straight passes (highest hunt test level). My dog also picks up a lot of birds shot in the wild each fall including ducks, geese and pheasants. Very very highly recommended and Tim has a huge list of references available as well. Tim leaves for South Texas right after Thanksgiving so you better start looking quick as I'd never send a dog to a trainer that stays up North here in the winter time.


Is he reasonably priced? Also my pup is a pointing lab should I have a special trainer for her because of this? Also no where on his website does it say where he is located.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

XFactor said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net)
> ...


I'd say send the pup south for the winter to get the basics done of collar conditioning, steadying, force fetch and the pup if capable will probably come back in the spring just about running full out cold blinds and doing multiple marks. After that I'd do the bird exposure for pointing yourself. Most labs that are considered pointing, usually don't show much point in them until later in life if any time at all. Typically it takes lots of planted bird exposure to get them to start showing that. I've also heard some really great things about this book. http://www.amazon.com/Pointing-Labrador ... 1893740048

He's north the twin cities in the summer kind of by Hugo and he's down in Rockport TX during the winter. He's a lot cheaper than most "gun dog" trainers that aren't worth the shoes they walk in but I believe he's around $600 a month but that includes food, tick and heartworm as well. I also don't believe he charges a winter trip fee which most pro's usually do.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaws said:


> Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net) Tim leaves for South Texas right after Thanksgiving so you better start looking quick as I'd never send a dog to a trainer that stays up North here in the winter time.


Why not? For a general 4-6 week puppy obedience course, if indeed that's what this guy is looking for, why would winter deter anything?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

daveb said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net) Tim leaves for South Texas right after Thanksgiving so you better start looking quick as I'd never send a dog to a trainer that stays up North here in the winter time.
> ...


Why not when most declared "Gun Dog" trainers typically charge more and going south gives the dogs the exposure to soft water. I've seen numerous gun dog trainers charge upwards of $1,000 a month for a bird and gun exposure process which is ridiculous in my eyes. Why not send the dog with a professional that has a track record that stands against an owner saying they sent their dog to them and it came back picking up birds? Send it with a pro that can show the proof is in the pudding with competitive ribbons and titles as their references along with the owners of the dogs.

Also, why send a dog to a trainer for obedience stuff? One night at week at a kennel club or obedience school would be more worth it if that's all they're trying to get out of it.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

[/quote]Why not when most declared "Gun Dog" trainers typically charge more and going south gives the dogs the exposure to soft water. I've seen numerous gun dog trainers charge upwards of $1,000 a month for a bird and gun exposure process which is ridiculous in my eyes. Why not send the dog with a professional that has a track record that stands against an owner saying they sent their dog to them and it came back picking up birds? Send it with a pro that can show the proof is in the pudding with competitive ribbons and titles as their references along with the owners of the dogs.

Also, why send a dog to a trainer for obedience stuff? One night at week at a kennel club or obedience school would be more worth it if that's all they're trying to get out of it.[/quote]

What? I don't think we're talking about the same thing here. I copied the below off a local trainer's site who has a proven track record. Obviously, in addition, the pup is also properly introduced to guns. So, the question is what's it matter if the dog is in the southern part of the country or up here in the winter, if this is the type of program the guy was asking about?

Obedience: (4-6 weeks) The basics and foundation of any future training. The skills learned are: heeling - on and off leash, sit, come/here, swing into heel and collar conditioning.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If the dog has the brain power, double the time with a truly good pro down south and the dog will be doing multiple marked retrieves over land AND water as well as being well into or even through handling and running blinds, both land and water blinds. I wouldn't hunt over a retriever that couldn't run blinds personally. Even the most advanced dog can't see every bird drop.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Just dropped our youngster off yesterday. Team Dynamic probably in Oklahoma already to train for field trial 2nd weekend of Dec.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Chaws said:


> Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.net)
> 
> Tim does an amazing job and has had his hand over more than a couple peoples dogs on this forum including mine. He did the basics from 6-11 months on my dog and I have done the rest of the training to title him this summer as a Master Hunter by going now 7 straight passes (highest hunt test level). My dog also picks up a lot of birds shot in the wild each fall including ducks, geese and pheasants. Very very highly recommended and Tim has a huge list of references available as well. Tim leaves for South Texas right after Thanksgiving so you better start looking quick as I'd never send a dog to a trainer that stays up North here in the winter time.


My pup is with Tim right now. From what I can tell he is doing a great job. I haven't seen my pup since late November since she is in texas with him but based on our phone conversations on what she is/isn't doing I am happy.


----------

